

How's your (Hacker) Love Life? - brianmac
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dEc5ZW5wV2gzVi10MldTYXZrdF9ZMmc6MQ

======
benzofuran
I like the idea that you're chasing after, as relationships are like startups
in a lot of ways (and I'm sure the comparison has been made plenty of times
before). Some are abusive, some fizzle, some make their founders wildly rich.
It'd be interesting to approach YC from that angle. Good luck on an investor
though!

As to another idea in the survey, it seems like a lot of the easier to match
algorithms have been beaten to death. I do think there's an overall 'type' to
most folks that can be matched - the trick is doing it accurately and without
offending too many. Perhaps a way to label types behind the scenes without it
being public-facing, a bit of a black box approach.

The only other downside, as with any dating service, is if your algorithm
works like it should, you'll remove your client base within 6 months to a
year. Getting the critical mass is going to be a huge issues as well - perhaps
if you made signup transparent (although NOT FACEBOOK), it might play well.
From what I've seen of the facebook meets dating sites that pop up, they're
usually "pick your friends that you're interested in, and they'll do the same,
and then bam!" I think most people are skittish of mixing the two networks.
Maybe a google sign in that's kept anonymous on the site, that'd be the least
intrusive. If you want the tech crowd, try doing it in a chrome app perhaps?

Good luck!

~~~
brianmac
Thanks for the positive encouragement :) We are working more of a tool for one
of our founders to find a gf (will admit it is me lol). With working and
graduated from school, meeting someone in the clubs the track record is not gf
material. So just wondering if other HN readers have similar trends when it
comes to online dating.

However, to your points, you are right with the whole chicken and egg problem
of facebook/dating concepts, along with that successful matching destroys your
client base, yet with that all in mind we are tackling it from a different
perspective.

Also, the insight about people have "types" vs. an algorithm is coming through
so far in the survey results. People want shared interests or places they go.
Just how to do it seamlessly in the background will be the challenge.

Thanks again for the thoughts!

------
shocks
If you choose "haven't use a dating site" then the question "If so, which?"
has no valid answer. Leaving it blank results in a complaint. I suggest adding
a "N/A" option. :)

~~~
brianmac
Good call thanks! Fixed.

